# A few Cryptocoryne



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

The writing on the tank has slowly come off over time and cannot seem to figure out what these are. Any help? Thanks-




































C. cordata?



















Supposedly the last two are different from each other. Thanks!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

from the top the 2nd one looks like usteriana and the 4th one like cordata (hybrid?)....unfortunately thats as far as i can go...


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

3rd, 5th and 6th ones look like the same species - Cryptocoryne wendtii.


----------

